# MTB Tyres - Maxis Aspen



## sayek1 (20 Oct 2011)

Well, after 16 years I bought a replacement MTB for my old Scott. Its a GT Zaskar which was on a great discount so got it for nearly 50% off list.

However, having now ridden it for about 50miles I've had 5 punctures - OK four of them were from riding past a couple of hedge cutting tractors (luckily they only punctured at the end of the ride when I pulled the thorns out).

However, the Maxis Aspens look to be very soft and offering little or no protection - although they do go fast on the road. The other puncture came on a tarmac cycle track I travel down on a road bike for hundreds of miles a year and rarely have a problem. I couldn't even see or find a bit of debris!!!

However, having rarely, if ever, had any MTB punctures normally, I am looking for a recommended tyre that will provide plenty of protection - I use the bike for pleasure only and don't need to do any serious off-road/downhill - just a lot of dirt/stoney tracks and a fair bit of roads. No jumps.

Any recommendations????? Thanks


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2011)

I had exactly the same problem, same bike same tyre and roughly same distance. Filled both front and back with slime and not had a problem for about 200 off road hours. We are plagued with hawthorn hedges around here so slime or suchlike. goes in every bike tyre


----------



## Muddy Ground (21 Oct 2011)

The Aspen is a bit of a nightmare, but slime cures it happily enough. But in doing so one adds weight, which defeats the point of the Aspen in the first place. It's my favourite tyre, but by heck is it attention grabbing.

MG


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2011)

I know what you mean about adding weight, in a moment of madness I slimed my back wheel twice, sure stopped the !!!!"""!!! but you can feel the weight. Mind you I still have another stone to lose so a little bit more on the bike will not make much difference.


----------



## sayek1 (21 Oct 2011)

Not sure if I fancy lugging another couple of stone in slime weight, along with my already considerable weight. Any good tyre options out there?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## screenman (22 Oct 2011)

Depending on what Slime you use as little as 50 grams is added, if you can feel that then you are one clever guy.

Always cheaper to shave a pound off the stomach rather that a pound off the bike.


----------



## sayek1 (22 Oct 2011)

Thanks - didn't realise you put so little in - I'll give it a try.

As for saving a pound...... I'm trying to keep the economy going by purchasing as many sweets/cakes/biscuits as I can. Once things brighten up I'll try and cut down!!!


----------



## screenman (22 Oct 2011)

Brilliant idea. I could do the same with pints of bitter, I am sure there are plenty of small independent breweries that need financial support.


----------



## Zoiders (28 Oct 2011)

*Don't put Slime in tyres!

*It may seem like an easy short term win but it only plugs the hole on pin prick punctures, the minute you get a puncture with a flat profile to the hole from a glass sliver or snake bite the Slime spews out all over the place and leaves you with a tube you can't get a puncture patch to stick to.

It's also a bugger for clogging up valves, it's nasty stuff and a false economy.

Save your cash, spend it on plenty of spare tubes and some good levers instead.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2011)

Sorry but there is no way I can agree with you on that post. I live in a area populated with hawthorn hedging which is cut often and spread all over the road, last time I had a tyre off of my hack bike there were 11 yes 11 punctures that slime had stopped. Having just done the BHF off road ride where there were people all over the place with puncture I bet none used slime. Why are professional mountain bike riders using it in their tubeless tyres, because it works of course.

In my opinion you are far likely to get the sort of puncture slime will work on than a lump of glass split, also I would much rather not be stopping to pump up anything unless I absolutely have to.

Snake bite, keep the tyre pumped up properly and they are unlikely to occur. Clogging up valves, maybe on a presta but not in my experience on a Schrader. 

You takes your choice, eleminate problems from most punctures and take a chance of having to wash a bit of slime off, or get more puncture that need fixing at the side of the road.


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Oct 2011)

Is no one going to recommend some tyres, as the OP was asking?!

I've got WTB Raijins on mine, only had 1 puncture, which was my own stupid fault for willfully attempting to ride through some blackthorn thickets. They only weigh 490 grams each, mind you I don't think you can get them any more.

The other tyre I've used was Continental Verticals, which I rode last year without a puncture. These were the bog standard ones too, not the super-expensive type with technologically advanced protection (L Casei Puncturitas).

Could it be the tube's not seated inside the tyre right? You don't say what sort of punctures you've been getting.

Stu


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2011)

Well if it is the same type of puncture I got every time I showed the tyres to the fresh air they are just small nicks from anything small and sharp. Easily sealed by using slime or any other tyre sealant.


----------



## sayek1 (1 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the tyre recommendations. The punctures I am getting are just small pin-pricks - nothing unusual and they are all on the outside of the tyre so definitely related to debris rather than the wheel/spokes.

I've now tried some slime. I am out one day this week for a ride so will see how it goes. If it causes any more problems I'll try the tyres you recommend.

Thanks


----------



## roadrunner20 (1 Nov 2011)

I have to add something here..

DO not buy WTB tyres, they are voted one of the worst for puntures by a lot of MTB users 

A MTB mag recently did a big review of tyres and the top one was no suprise.....maxxis minion DHF 2.35 60A

Dont be putt off by the downhill tag it isnt a DH tyre it just come "down" from the downhill range in terms of tech used within the tyre.

But its easly one of the best tyres, maxxis high rollers are hyped a lot but they lose their grip in corners and are not a patch on minions.

plenty of compounds too depending on your ride style


----------



## GrasscutterADZ1987 (2 Nov 2011)

Im with 'screenman' on this one! I bought a new bike and ofcourse it has thin light tyres, and ofcourse its that time of year for hedge cutting, so every route i go on is covered in thorns, i had a nightmare with punctures i was fixing punctures more than i was riding! i spent about £18 on 2 slime tubes and i havent had a puncture on a ride since and have never stoped! 

£18 is far cheaper than £60 plus on 2 tyres! and i have got 2 spare tubes now if i do happen to get a freak puncture! I wasnt unsure of slime when i was told about it, but i swear by it now!


----------



## sayek1 (11 Nov 2011)

A late update. The slime has worked. Did a 15mile rocky & stony ride last week and no punctures at all. Thanks for all of the advice.


----------

